# [SOLVED] E Systems 3103 Laptop WLAN driver needed



## Krosoft (Sep 26, 2009)

Hi I'm trying to fix a friends computer, and have had to reinstall Vista Ultimate on it since there Basic version was blue screening. I downloaded all the drivers from the website and the WLAN driver issued doesn't work, can anyone tell me why this would be and where I could maybe get a different version of the driver?
Thanks


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: E Systems 3103 Laptop WLAN driver needed*

Is this the site where you got the drivers from?
http://support.thetechguys.com/layout.aspx?ID={31f73f78-e020-474a-a237-adfece6181e0}&CatID={5b3492df-9c8f-4a3d-9477-4432ab7f8069}

Bill


----------



## Krosoft (Sep 26, 2009)

*Re: E Systems 3103 Laptop WLAN driver needed*

Yes thats the site I got it from thanks for replying.
I've fixed the problem now, I just used Windows Vista's search online for driver - it wasn't the same one listed at all encase anyone has the same issue.

Thanks anyway


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Glad you have it fixed.
Thanks for posting what you did to fix it.
Bill


----------

